# ?



## frank (Oct 1, 2006)

?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

you may be reaching critical mass there[]


----------



## longneck (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

awesome  finds man     hope to find as many this year  keep up the good work  




 DIG LONG AND WELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

Looks like you've done real well there Frank. Nice looking finds.


----------



## hj (Oct 21, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

That's a great looking group of bottles Frank. I'd have to bust out the certo bottles to fill that space!!

 Very envious,
 HJ


----------



## madman (Oct 22, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

hey frank nice very nice great bottles keep them comin mike


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 22, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

That's Amazing, shows some real work!  I've never loved working so hard as digging for bottles!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 22, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

very nice i wish all my bottles were that nice good luck digging as i see you have


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 28, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

Nice haul!
 Whats the cobalt blob soda, does it say anything?  It looks like a good one!
 Bram


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

Nice stuff, Frank! You have been having a good year. I hope it keeps up for you! ~Jim


----------



## richf (Nov 12, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

Would that cobalt squat be a Wise from Allentown, PA, by any chance?
 Rich


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 12, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

which ones are you getting rid of to make way for next years finds?


----------



## frank (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

I have a new displaycase someone gave me this year. Thats for next years finds a ton new places await me to dig alone!!!


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: Display of this year bottles found!!*

Frank, good lord you have a knack for digging and finding bottles. 
 Even when I had a back and could dig, I never hit any holes that produced that many bottles in a years time.
 Thanks for posting your finds and keep digging.
 Stinger


----------



## frank (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: !!*

1


----------



## frank (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: !!*

!!!


----------



## frank (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: !!*

!!


----------



## frank (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: !!*

!!


----------

